# Left handed knife makers



## labor of love (Nov 6, 2018)

There’s a gazillion custom makers at this point, surely there has to be some lefties out there somewhere cranking out blades, right? Anybody know of a lefty knife maker?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 6, 2018)

Tom McLean, who was known here as "Lefty", has transitioned into knife making. Here's his Instagram page: https://www.instagram.com/sharpandshinyshop/.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks. I will investigate.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 9, 2018)

Would be great to find a great lefty knife maker charging a 40% markup for righty blades!


----------



## Dan P. (Nov 9, 2018)

I’m a lefty, my father is a lefty, my second son is a lefty. Only one of us is a knife maker, though.


----------



## daveb (Nov 9, 2018)

Wrong handed people making wrong handed knives.....


----------



## Dan P. (Nov 9, 2018)

daveb said:


> Wrong handed people making wrong handed knives.....



Ha ha, blow it out your arse!


----------



## Chef Doom (Nov 9, 2018)

daveb said:


> Wrong handed people making wrong handed knives.....


And they have the nerve to brag about their efforts.


----------



## ChefCosta (Dec 1, 2018)

Butch Harner made me a left handed Kamagata Usuba and didn’t charge extra. Perfectly ground knife.


----------



## panda (Dec 1, 2018)

costa, he is asking if there are any makers that are themselves left handed.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2018)

Shehan is left handed


----------

